# σεφέρι = expeditionary force



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

σεφέρι = εκστρατευτικό στρατιωτικό σώμα [από το τουρκικό _sefer _«εκστρατεία»]
(«να 'ρθει ο Μόσκοβος να φέρει το σεφέρι», δημ. τραγούδι)


Είδα να κυκλοφορεί αυτό και κάγχασα...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είδα να κυκλοφορεί αυτό και κάγχασα...



To τραγικό δεν είναι τόσο το σκίτσο, όσο η ηρωική (και πένθιμη) αναπαραγωγή του από υπερήφανους θριαμβολογούντες Νεοέλληνες. 
Οι οποίοι μάλλον δεν έχουν πάρει ακόμα είδηση τι ακριβώς τους έδειξε ο Μόσκοβος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Και για όποιον κάτι του θυμίζουν οι φιγούρες:






*Νικηφόρος Λύτρας*, _Τα κάλαντα_


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

Εγώ θεώρησα το σκίτσο ειρωνικό, δηλαδή κριτική της υστερίας με τη Ρωσσία που θα μας (τους) σώσει. 
Και μια και πιασαμε αυτά, κάτι που μου έστειλαν από την Moscow Times:


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Αριστούργημα είναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω τον πρωτότυπο πίνακα. :curse::angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Από τα 13+1 πρόσωπα, δεν αναγνωρίζω με βεβαιότητα μόνο τον όρθιο πίσω από τη Μέρκελ. Καταλαβαίνει κανείς ποιος είναι;

Οι υπόλοιποι, από αριστερά, είναι (επιλέξτε για να δείτε):

Μπροστά: Σόιμπλε, Σαμαράς, Κάμερον, Μέρκελ, Λαγκάρντ, Μπαρόζο, Ολάντ, Σαρκοζί (στην αφίσα), Ντεπαρντιέ και Πούτιν (γκεστ σταρ, ο Οβελίξ)
Πιο πίσω: Ρομπάι, Ραχόι, η βαρόνη Τάδε (Άστον), ο Ντράγκι

Θξ για τις διορθώσεις, Νίκελ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Léon-Maxime Faivre - Death of the Princess de Lamballe [1908]


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Εντυπωσιακός ο πίνακας. Και πρέπει να τον έχουν κάνει σύνθεση με κάποιον άλλο που έχει τους καθισμένους (Ντεπαρντιέ, Πούτιν).


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! Ένας λόγος που το έστειλα ήταν για να βρούμε ποιός είναι ο αρχικός πίνακας, που γαλλικός μου φαινόταν, αλλά άγνωστος. Κι έχει δίκιο ο Νίκελ ότι είναι δύο πίνακες. 
Τώρα, μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει που κολλάει ο Ντεπαρντιέ με τους πολιτικούς, πέρα από το ότι είναι πλέον Ρώσος πολίτης;


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από τα 13+1 πρόσωπα, δεν αναγνωρίζω με βεβαιότητα μόνο τον όρθιο πίσω από τη Μέρκελ. Καταλαβαίνει κανείς ποιος είναι;
> 
> Οι υπόλοιποι, από αριστερά, είναι (επιλέξτε για να δείτε):
> 
> ...



[Θα μου πείτε, βέβαια, αυτό τώρα το θυμήθηκες; :) Δίκιο έχετε, όμως...] πειράζει που δεν βλέπω κανέναν Σώυμπλε, αλλά διακρίνω καθαρά τον Ντόναλντ Τουσκ (με το σπαθί, μπροστά από τον Σαμαρά); Τότε, φυσικά, ήταν πρωθυπουργός της Πολωνίας και πολύ λιγότερο γνωστός στα μέρη μας.


----------



## altan (Dec 14, 2015)

Arabic safar سَفَر [#sfr faˁal ] long trip, journey < *Aramaic* səphar ספר


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2015)

Rogerios said:


> διακρίνω καθαρά τον Ντόναλντ Τουσκ



Καλή η διόρθωση, έστω και με καθυστέρηση. Σήμερα δεν θα έκανε κανείς λάθος μαντεψιά. 



altan said:


> Arabic safar سَفَر [#sfr faˁal ] long trip, journey < *Aramaic* səphar ספר



Great. The origin of _safari_.


----------



## altan (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, from Swahili language to English.


----------

